# International 574 Power Steering Problem



## ggraham

I have an International 574 and just started having a problem with the power steering. I can only turn from straight to the left and back straight again. The steering is completely locked up from turning right. Has anyone else had this problem and how do you fix it?
Thanks,
Gary


----------



## Country Boy

I'd say you either have a problem with the steering sector under the dash, which will require a tear down and possible rebuild, or something is wrong with the hydraulic line or hydraulic cylinder that turns the wheels. Could a line have gotten pinched off? Its a double acting cylinder, so if one side is full of fluid that can't get out, it won't turn in that direction. Another possibility is a mechanical problem with the steering system on the front axle, something causing it to jam. You could disconnect the tie rods and try to turn each spindle independently in both directions.


----------



## ggraham

My steering wheel turns normally to the left and back to the right until the wheels center up and then the steering wheel will not turn any farther. I disconnected the hydraulic lines and was able to turn the steering wheel without a problem in both directions. I have been having seepage from my power steering box for a few years but this restriction in range is new. I have not had a chance to start it back up since I disconnected the hydraulic lines and freed up the steering wheel. Is it possible to get a piece of trash in the in the hydraulic system that would stop up one of the valves?


----------



## Country Boy

Its possible that there is dirt or something in the system that is clogging it up, but it just seems odd that you can turn it all the way left and then right again until you get to center. The cylinder is double-acting, which means it is pushing oil in one side and drawing it out the other in both directions. Try this: Jack the front of the tractor off the ground just so there is no weight on the front wheels. With your lines still disconnected (make sure to have something there to catch any oil coming from the lines) try to manually move the front tires back and forth to see if the system is binding. With the lines to the cylinder disconnected, the wheels should turn back and forth, though there may be some resistance. You should be able to move it from one extreme to the other with no binding. If it doesn't, there is something wrong with the mechanical part of the steering on the front axle. If it moves freely, then you have a hydraulic issue. Its possible that there is some dirt or foreign object caught in the line that is blocking the orifice when it moves a certain amount, and it could be flushed out by opening the lines and moving the wheels like I said above, along with turning the steering wheel back and forth while the lines are disconnected. When you get the lines back together, you will have to bleed the air out of the system. I usually do that by jacking the front end to take the weight off the wheels and then, with the engine running, turn the steering wheel from one extreme to the other several times until it moves smoothly.


----------



## oldguychuck

I had the same problem on my International 574 this past fall. In my case it turned out to be the hydraulic pump - which services the front wheels but also the brakes and front end bucket. Aside from all the other problems involved, finding a replacement pump as well as finding one at a decent price was a challenge. I got quotes from about $350 up to about $1,200.

The 574 as you probably know was made in the USA for domestic and also for export use to Canada and England. I checked out the supplier for the $350 one, coming from Toronto, Ontario Canada and finally bought it. It seems International Tractor no longer exists or no longer makes parts for units this old.

Getting the steering wheel off requires a wheel puller (about $50 at an auto supply store) and even then I had to put a pipe on the wrench handle to get it turning.

I screwed up the location of the 4 hydraulic lines going back on the new pump, so be sure to mark them somehow so they go back on the right place the first time.

Bleeding the system is a problem. There is a bleeder valve on each side of the tractor seat that you can reach from the back of the tractor. Loosen these both off and put a chunk of 3/8" clear plastic hose ( get the hose at an auto supply store) on each one and then run it to the filler spout for the hydraulic fluid up on the left side behind the seat. Use your bucket or blocking to get the front wheels clear of the ground, then fire the tractor up and sit there turning the wheels each way and pumping your brakes until you don't see anymore air bubbles in the line passing thru to your hydraulic tank. Then take out the clear tubing and tighten the escape valves back up and you should be good to go.

Be careful - test your brakes before you get away from you work site to be sure they are actually working. You may have to bleed a bit more. It's a frustrating job.

Good luck !

oldguychuck


----------



## cyrush

The symptoms you describe sound like the steering has been jarred hard on a wheel, maybe against a kerb or something, and this has moved the piston on the rod inside the steering cylinder, possibly partialy covering one of the ports in the rod.
To repair will need a new piston rod assy and seals.


----------



## oldguychuck

For those with a 574 IH tratcor, there were some comments back and forth about the Hydrotrans fluid, etc. One of them related to the filter for the fluid. Attached is a pic of the location - left side of the tractor, behind the plate that your boot heel might hit or rest against. Remove the top cover plate and then slide the vertical front plate up until it comes mostly free and then swing it out.

Per the attached pic you can see the filter case. The filter here is about a $30 item for the good one. There is also a cheapy for about $20 but it does not catch all the stuff that the $30 one does. Before installing the new one, good idea to eyeball the cap and the insides of the case to get all the bad stuff out.

Cheers

oldguychuck


----------



## oldguychuck

*574 hydrotrans filter*

somehow the pic did not go, trying again

oldguychuck


----------



## oldguychuck

Hi All

this message is from a dummy - I got an email today from someone who has a 454 tractor and who has a problem with grinding parts in the hydraulic system. Somehow I immediately deleted the email and so cannot reply since I have no email to read. If anyone knows who this was or can help - please do so.

Thx in advance

oldguychuck


----------



## Popcorn-Kid

My 454 international steering wheel just spins around and the wheels do not turn. Started the tractor and steering wheel was frozen and would not move. Left tractor run and kept playing and it came loose. Started to use tractor and after moving a few feet the wheels would not steer but the steering wheel would spin completely around


----------



## Country Boy

Sounds like the tractor may be low on hydraulic fluid. Check the level and add as necessary. The steering was usually the first place the low fluid level would show up on our 574. You'll have to work the air out of the system by turning the wheels back and forth a bunch of times until they go smoothly.

Otherwise, it could be that the hydraulic pump is bad or that there is frozen water in the system.


----------



## Bj78935

Let me know if anyone has ever had Gary's exact problem and fixed it and what the fix was. I have the same issue only my 574 will turn right and back to center, but won't turn left


----------



## Vincent Murphy

I have much the same problem with an International 674 but my steering has stopped working completely, I had a blown MCV gasket , I checked the power steering check valve and the power steering relief valve as well as the power steering ram and the flow divider and all looks fine , I don't know where to go next I am almost at the point of giving up.
Vin


----------



## Vincent Murphy

I forgot to say that i replaced the MCV gasket.


----------



## Vincent Murphy

I also cleaned the hydraulic pump intake which was all gummed up.
V.M


----------



## Vincent Murphy

I disconnected the power steering hoses to the ram at the front and the right hand side has constant flow could this be caused by a faulty steering orbital unit or the hoses connected in the wrong order


----------



## LouNY

I would have to go down and look at my 574 but you normally would not have flow to the steering ram unless the wheel was being turned.
Did the other hose have any flow?
You could run a hose back to the fill port and run it while turning the wheel slowly both ways and see if it straightens up.


----------



## Vincent Murphy

There is a little flow from the other house when turning the steering wheel to the left 
V.M


----------



## Vincent Murphy

I forgot to say that I checked the outlets from the orbital unit there seems to be output from 2 of the ports one when turning to the left and the other when turning right 
V.M


----------



## Vincent Murphy

I should have said I checked the output with the tractor not running 
V.M


----------



## Sam auld

ggraham said:


> I have an International 574 and just started having a problem with the power steering. I can only turn from straight to the left and back straight again. The steering is completely locked up from turning right. Has anyone else had this problem and how do you fix it?
> Thanks,
> Gary


I have had this problem, when the steering cylinder swarmed and the cutler would not pull back one direction. Unhook hyd lines and see if the cylinder works both directions with compressed air.


----------



## Sam auld

Sam auld said:


> I have had this problem, when the steering cylinder swarmed and the cutler would not pull back one direction. Unhook hyd lines and see if the cylinder works both directions with compressed air.


Cylinder not cutler.


----------



## Jeff Hines

Posting late on this, but I have a 464 Diesel with similar front end. Would turn left but not right. Turned out to be complete lack of grease in the right side spindle. Rust set in and blocked the grease from penetrating. I had to remove the spindle, sand/brush it up and re-assemble and grease the heck out of it. Someone posted that the front cylinder only gets 6 psi of fluid, so any obstruction will block movement.


----------



## 2WheelPig

Any updates to this problem? My issue is different but I'd love to learn more.








IH 574 - steering pulls HARD to the right


Hello all. I've poked around these forums quite a bit and appreciate the sound advice. Hoping for more of that, as I've looked and have found similar but not exactly related issues to mine: I've got a 1974 IH 574 with a front end loader. The hydro oil is a little overfilled and probably overdue...




www.tractorforum.com


----------

